# judge apollo (HEAVY)



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay I am goin to need some help here. I want a bit of a critique on Apollo I need one from both a bully and a UKC stand point so I am going to need more people in thes thread. I know that his tail is a little extended over his hocks I believe that is a fault, but I need a little more. Thanx

Joe
































































i dnt know what was going on here









attempted action shot






















































and another attempted action shot


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile wants Apollo to teach her to stack. LOL.L He looks great! I know nothing abou conformation, but he is beautiful.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow.. what color is that? Beautiful dog.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

he is gorgeous!!i love his crop!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow he has a BEAUTIFUL crop! i am cropping my next dog's ears, hands down.

i have no idea about conformation, but his tail does look a little long.. but he is beautiful.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

His tail is to long and thick, ewe necked, not enough tuck in his belly, and to much loose skin around his mouth for an APBT show. Still a nice dog though.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> Maile wants Apollo to teach her to stack. LOL.L He looks great! I know nothing abou conformation, but he is beautiful.


All of his stacked pics were natural lol I cant get him to do it when I hold him for some reason.



Chinadog said:


> wow.. what color is that? Beautiful dog.


Thanx for the compliment, but I honestly don't know what to call him I would say blue fawn, but his nose is not that deep blue its like purple lol. Maybe champagne or somthing?



belindabone said:


> he is gorgeous!!i love his crop!


Thanx I like it to lol

QUOTE=meganc66;200585]wow he has a BEAUTIFUL crop! i am cropping my next dog's ears, hands down.

i have no idea about conformation, but his tail does look a little long.. but he is beautiful.[/QUOTE]

Thank you very much for the crop compliments I was so nervous that his crop wasn't going to come out right I spent my first pay check on them!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

if you dont mind will you take a close up face shot?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

uh sure here you go


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

good looking dog you have there.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not sure how the UKC is judging since the standard change, but from an ABKC standard he's coming out nice. Might wanna start doing some physical training before too long. ABKC judges tend to be bias when it come to muscle. The tail is really the only thing I can see wrong, bully wise. Wish I could seem him in person and get a better look at him. I think you made a great choice with him, did your research, and I think the board should know that they could learn a lesson from a 16 year old. BTW, I like how his crop is coming out.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the color is red/red nose,and he dosent look that bully to me,good looking dog really,not to many faults i can see.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I agree, that nose is definetely red.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> uh sure here you go


That must be a camera phone? lol... It dilutes the coloration on the dog without a good pic. I have a friend that has an 8mth old that color but he's very splotchy in the face with fawn and blue and he has a purple nose, thats why I was asking for a face shot but in the pic it looks red. You should take a pic when hes outside with good lighting. That pic doesnt do him justice.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cane76 said:


> the color is red/red nose,and he dosent look that bully to me,good looking dog really,not to many faults i can see.


i agree i dont really see much bully.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> I'm not sure how the UKC is judging since the standard change, but from an ABKC standard he's coming out nice. Might wanna start doing some physical training before too long. ABKC judges tend to be bias when it come to muscle. The tail is really the only thing I can see wrong, bully wise. Wish I could seem him in person and get a better look at him. I think you made a great choice with him, did your research, and I think the board should know that they could learn a lesson from a 16 year old. BTW, I like how his crop is coming out.


Thanx man, but how do you think i should work him at 4 months? Hes really just have been a jogging mate for me while i get ready for the wrestling season.



ralford08 said:


> His tail is to long and thick, ewe necked, not enough tuck in his belly, and to much loose skin around his mouth for an APBT show. Still a nice dog though.


The tuck is later to come I don't want him to miss out on any good growth I have been feedin 2 cups a day, excersising, and letting whatever weight come on naturally.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OH man guys, I've seen this dogs parents, he's bully for sure. Color doesn't mean anything, you guys should know better than that.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

cane76 said:


> the color is red/red nose,and he dosent look that bully to me,good looking dog really,not to many faults i can see.





Carriana said:


> I agree, that nose is definetely red.


Appreciate the compliment cain, but as for his nose color it doesn't really look that red to me I usually jus call him a red/ red nose to avoid conflict any way though. Apurple nosed champagne just sounds like a "unique" byb marketing color lol.

btw this looks more like a red/ red nose to me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man, his crop came out great! I love his free stack Joseph! He's one good lookin' bully boy! he's gonna be a big ol boy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is adorable. 4 months is not the best time to judge conformation. Looks like he is growing up nicely. However he seems to be growing very evenly which is nice. If you can get better picture it would be easier to give him the once over. 

When you look at the dogs conformation you need to have better shots. None of those have the dog stacked properly.

Take them at the dogs level so not to distort any angles and do both front and side shots.

I know it is hard to get a pup to stand still but with him pulling you can't see the true structure.

How is his bite? How is his movement?

What bloodline is the pup?



> His tail is to long and thick, ewe necked, not enough tuck in his belly, and to much loose skin around his mouth for an APBT show.


He is only a pup so don't worry about tuck and also in UKC it doesn't matter as much as if you were doing ADBA.

I don't see a ewe neck.

A longer tail is only a minor fault and no dog is perfect.

At this point I wouldn't be looking at the AmBully shows. He doesn't look like a AmBully right now any way. Even if his parents are... it doesn't mean he will be.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> He is adorable. 4 months is not the best time to judge conformation. Looks like he is growing up nicely. However he seems to be growing very evenly which is nice. If you can get better picture it would be easier to give him the once over.
> 
> When you look at the dogs conformation you need to have better shots. None of those have the dog stacked properly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips I will sure to post again as he matures.My biggest fear is that he won't be bully enough for the ABKC or close to standard ebough for the UKC. As for being a bully he definately is on his bloodlines are OG greyline and RE.

As for the bite if you can tell me what is preferred ill let you know how his looks.

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

ye i love d crop! its great!!!!


----------

